# Bluetooth function has disappeared entirely.



## 456of789 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a Holden (Australia) 2011 JH cruze 1.4L Turbo SRi-V - Series II - with ALL of the media factory mods available. Sat Nav. Bluetooth phone. Touch screen infotainment unit. USB/AUX/DVD/HDD. I am the original owner.

The bluetooth phone connection has disappeared. Its not that it wont connect or pair. I mean its gone. There is no bluetooth signal coming from the car at all.

I have checked the no1 - 10A fuse (hands free) under the dash and its serviceable. It also has power. The stereo still works. The Sat Nav works. DVD/HDD/USB/AUX works. The touch screen works. But the Bluetooth module appears to have failed or become disconnected if that's somehow possible?
The dash has never been removed. The radio has never been removed. Nobody has ever tampered/serviced inside the cab as there has been no need to.

Config/phone/bluetooth states "not available"
Config/phone/factory settings/restore factory settings - just hangs with a "please wait..." message. (I have left it for up to 30mins with this message trying to reset it)

Wireless remote still works fine. Push button start.

The USB and AUX have been tested and will still play mp3s/input.

The vehicle occasionally throws up a service vehicle soon message. Nobody can tell me why? An OBDII reader shows no codes and my mechanic has said that there's nothing wrong with the vehicle.









The car runs fine. All of the original cruze factory problems have all been fixed. Including a PCV workaround.

This one has me stumped. Anyone have any advice of where to start or what else to test / try. I want to avoid buying a new stero/bluetooth unit until i know this one is truly U/S.

Thanks in advance.
More photos for reference...

Adam


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

456of789 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a Holden (Australia) 2011 JH cruze 1.4L with ALL the factory mods. Sat nav. Bluetooth. Touch screen. Usb. DVD/HDD/AUX. Etc
> Original owner.
> ...


1st post since 2015 ...

Welcome Back!


----------



## 456of789 (Dec 19, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> 1st post since 2015 ...
> 
> Welcome Back!


Thanks - but I never left... just haven't needed to ask for help as most things i can find by searching...


----------



## Danath256 (Apr 26, 2013)

456of789 said:


> Thanks - but I never left... just haven't needed to ask for help as most things i can find by searching...


Have you tried running it without anything plugged into the USB?

I have had some issues with my Bluetooth not showing up as well, but it always seems to be somehow linked to something plugged into the USB port.

Hopefully that helps!


----------



## 456of789 (Dec 19, 2015)

Danath256 said:


> Have you tried running it without anything plugged into the USB?
> 
> I have had some issues with my Bluetooth not showing up as well, but it always seems to be somehow linked to something plugged into the USB port.
> 
> Hopefully that helps!


Hi Danath.
Nothing plugged into the USB at all unfortunately.
Thanks anyway.


----------

